# CGC Yay!!!!



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer passed the CGC test tonight! 

He didn't squeak by, he passed everything spot on. I'm so proud of him. Maybe we'll take intermediate obedience in the spring. Classes always amaze me - they start out saying your dog will do this and next thing you know, your dog is doing it! Love that.

A special THANKS to Jane for helping us practice!


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratzz!:happyboogie:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Congrats to you and Panzer!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great job to you both!! :congratulations:
Panzer is such a good citizen, I knew he would pass with flying colors.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations! I know you're on cloud nine.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! Congratulations


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Super Job Panzer!!!!! Congrats, it's a great feeling.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

:congratulations:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats! That's one of my life goals for my GSD. We're working on it...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

congrats!!! :congratulations: Dodger takes his next tuesday!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats! Where did you take the test at?


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

We train at Gillette Kennels in Galesburg. Kirk Gillette is the trainer and also an evaluator. He brought in another gentleman whom we had never seen before to act as the friendly stranger. It doesn't hurt that GSDs are his favorite either.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah, awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Whoohoo!!! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Panzer!!!! (and Mom!)


----------

